# Solved: Server 2012 Essentials & VPN



## tjohn4343 (Sep 17, 2014)

Hello, 

I've got a server behind a linksys wrt 1900ac router that I'm trying to setup a vpn connection to. I have forwarded ports 1783 & 449 to the server ip address but when I try to set up a vpn connection it never goes through. I get Error 800: The remote connection was not made because the attempted VPN tunnels failed.I ran diags and it reported "The remote device or resource won't accept the connection". I've worked on computers for years but am REALLY new to setting up VPN and a server. Can anyone point me in the right direction?

Thank you!


----------



## CleaverX (Sep 27, 2012)

Did you read this?
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/dn303496.aspx

Also - in general VPN is used to connect to a network and not to a specific computer, so if you just need to connect remotely to the server, you can forward port 3389 and use RDP (you must know your public facing IP address)

If none of these apply to you, please be more detailed as to what you are trying to do exactly.


----------



## tjohn4343 (Sep 17, 2014)

The Get Connected article was exactly what I needed. It was sort of an automatic VPN setup download. Thanks again.


----------

